# How frequent does your dog poop/stool?



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry for the graphic title!!! hahaha... Let me preface this by saying that I acknowledge that EVERY dog is DIFFERENT! BUT.... thought it'd be interesting to know two things:

1. How many times a day does your dog go poop (aka have a bowel movement)?

2. A. What food is she/he on now? B. how many times per day is she/he fed?

Why do I ask? I am on the quest for the "perfect" food for Obi that will give him not too many stools :-D I recently switched Obi to Wellness Core (the fish flavor) + some fresh veggies/fruit or Stella & Chewy's as a topper. I noticed he has 2 formed stools/day but they are much larger! He seems to not like the Wellness Core anymore so I'm looking for a good alternative. I want to use this info here to help guide my decision!

(I ask parents all day long how many times their babies poo/pee, so it's only natural for me to ask all of you!) :w00t:


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

On Nature's Variety Instinct cans Daisy poops 2-3 times a day. She is fed twice a day.

I tried her on The Honest Kitchen and took her off because she was pooping constantly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gee, Tyler only poops once a day. Perfect ones at that. He eats two meals a day (when I'm lucky) and I home cook.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

My girls at 17 weeks eat Stella and Chewy freeze dried raw and Nature's Variety Prarie to nibble on. They poo twice a day.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Most often three times a day. Occasionally two. He is fed twice a day with a small snack at lunchtime.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have tried a number of foods. They really like the Only Natural Dehydrated Raw. This does produce a bulkier stool with visible sweet potato (how's that for graphic!) On Stella and Chewy, they barely produce stool at all. Very small, compacted poop. I am now on a bag of Freshpet. It is producing what I would call a normal formed stool. We rarely have loose stools at our house (thank goodness). Both poop twice a day almost immediately after eating. Very predictable. Food in, food out! LOL!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I fees all 3 of mine Addiction, twice a day, and like Pam, do their dooty, twice a day, after their meals. I pad train in-doors and do keep my eye on the pads, but I also hear them um, cleaning their paws. So I know, they just went.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Not to also be too graphic LOL - but if a dog poops a nice poop it means his insides are working good- When I switched Lexi to Acana and top it off with either Ziwipeaks or Stella & CHewys her bowel movements are not smelly at all... I also feed her either homemade treats or freeze dried liver treats .....Lexi usually goes 2x a day after she eats.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

All 3 of mine poop twice a day..perfect little tootsie rolls.:HistericalSmiley: One of them eats Innova, and the other two eat Natural Balance. Poopies are very important here on SM.:thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aprilb said:


> All 3 of mine poop twice a day..perfect little tootsie rolls.:HistericalSmiley: One of them eats Innova, and the other two eat Natural Balance. Poopies are very important here on SM


LOL April but it is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo true. I am a huge poopie watcher, oh only the folks on here would understand that.

And yup, nothing but tootsie rolls. LOL


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have my four on Primal raw and they all have little rabbit type poo. My husband and I often comment to each other on how good their poo is.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Because they are potty pad trained it is sometimes difficult to know who did what with four dogs. It depends who is on poop patrol for the day, me or my husband.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

lynda said:


> I have my four on Primal raw and they all have little rabbit type poo. My husband and I often comment to each other on how good their poo is.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Because they are potty pad trained it is sometimes difficult to know who did what with four dogs. It depends who is on poop patrol for the day, me or my husband.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Dais poops at least once a day, sometimes more depending on what she eats. When we got her she was 4 pounds and ate 2 Caesars per day which went right through her! She was also starving 30 minutes after she ate and pooed so I am convinced that they are all filler and do not give her adequate nutrition! 

Right now based on her vets recommendation she gets one Caesar in the morning (for the vitamin content) and I home cook her second meal so her output varies based on the veggie and legume content of what I make. She is starting to ignore the Caesars so I think that I am going to take her off them and just use the vitamins that I saw on this site!

Also, she eats fruits and veggies since she won't eat dog treats! She's so weird, she won't play with toys either but he'll chase a blueberry, olive, or green pepper and play with it before she eats it!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie is on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison. He usually poops 2 or 3 times a day and they look fine to me!! Don't know if they smell.....not going to put my nose close enough to find out!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine usually poop 2x per day, sometimes 3 if I take them out more frequently and tell them to "go poopy". 

Both get fed morning and evening a 50/50 ratio of Natural Balance LID dry and Natural Balance LID canned food (rotate flavors: potato & duck, sweet potato & fish, and sweet potato & venison which also contains regular potatoes).

They had huge poops when they were on Grandma Lucy's dehydrated food which didn't end up working out for them. London is very sensitive so Natural Balance is one of the only foods that she seems to do well on. I've noticed their poop size is smaller which is great!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey almost always poops twice per day, but sometimes only once. Her typical pattern is to go when I walk her first thing in the morning, and then again in the late afternoon.

She's currently eating Blue Buffalo Wilderness twice per day. I've tried sooo many foods with her and she tolerates them well, but gets sick of them  She was not at all picky when I first got her. We're still in quest of the perfect food. I wish I had the stomach and commitment to do raw.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie is on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison. He usually poops 2 or 3 times a day and they look fine to me!! Don't know if they smell.....not going to put my nose close enough to find out!!!


Trust me, if his poo is stinky you don't need to put your nose close, Dais was pungent when she was on Caesar twice a day....we couldn't figure out how something so little could create such a stench :smrofl:

She's much better now!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I feed Innova dry mixed with a bit of canned once a day in the late afternoon and he does one big poop in the morning on our walk and that's it. I tried feeding him 2x a day but he never touched his food in the morning so once a day it is.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

bentley poos twice per day. and i know that i am not the only one here who looks at the poop for what should not be there ie; worms. really easy to do since where we live i pick up after him. LOL i have noticed the poops dont smell as strong since he started eating blue buffalo


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sophie eats Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul (the only food she will eat), and she normally poops about two hours after a meal. She use to poop three times, but as she is getting older, her poopies are becoming more of a tootsie roll shape, and less often.

I like this thread :smrofl:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL!!! You guys are awesome in your responses! So helpful and um.. Graphic?!? But it's very, very helpful . Tootsie rolls will never be the same in my mind
. I really appreciate what's been working (and not worked) for you and your pups! Let's keep it coming!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> LOL!!! You guys are awesome in your responses! So helpful and um.. Graphic?!? But it's very, very helpful . Tootsie rolls will never be the same in my mind
> . I really appreciate what's been working (and not worked) for you and your pups! Let's keep it coming!


 
LOL, about the toosie rolls :HistericalSmiley: but that's what they look like to me LOL. And clean up is a breeze.


----------

